# [solved] seltsamer systemabsturz

## sicus

hallo,

seit ein paar tage hab ich hier ein seltsames verhalten. das system bootet ganz normal bis zum login screen. gebe ich da meinen benutzernamen und passwort ein friert das system nach wenigen sekunden ein, noch bevor der desktop zu sehen ist. die maus bewegt sich nichtmehr und der rechner lässt sich auch nicht anpingen. da hilft nur noch die reset taste. nach dem 2. booten mit reset funktioniert alles wie gewollt, der desktop kommt hoch und alles heile welt. der absturz kommt wenn davor windows gelaufen ist (nehme ich an, es gibt 2 möglichkeiten, entweder wars windows oder ein kaltstart). da ich morgens immer erst linux boote und abends immer windows lief muss es eine der beiden möglichkeiten sein.

das verhalten stelle ich fest seit ich vor ein paar tagen eine neue grafikkarte eingebaut habe. mein system ist folgendes:

Hardware:

Intel core2 quad Q6600

4GB ram

GForce GTX 465 grafikkarte

software:

gentoo Linux

Kernel 2.6.35-R4 (x86, also 32 bit kernel)

xorg 1.7.7-r1

gnome 2.30.0-r1

nvidia driver 195.36.24

als die abstürze auftraten hatte ich den 2.6.31er kernel und den nvidia 190er treiber installiert. desshalb hab ich einen neuen kernel und treiber drauf gemacht, jedoch hat sich nichts geändert.

kennt jemand ein ähnliches verhalten oder eine lösung? leider hab ich nichts in logs gefunden was das verhalten erklärt.

danke im vorraus

----------

## cyril_sneer

Hab zu deinem Problem direkt grad nix. Aber geht statt RESET nicht Alt+S-Abf+REISUB ?

----------

## sicus

ähm, die ALT taste kenne ich, was meinst mit den anderen?

----------

## franzf

 *sicus wrote:*   

> ähm, die ALT taste kenne ich, was meinst mit den anderen?

 

Google mal nach "magic sysrq key". Musst im kernel was anhäkeln und neubauen. "s-abf" ist wohl besser als "Druck" bekannt.

----------

## Josef.95

Zb. Der Magic SysRQ-Key

Ansonsten teste doch mal die aktuellen nvidia-drivers-256.53

----------

## sicus

aha, und wenn ichs jetzt richtig verstanden hab meint er mit REISUB die tasten R E I S U B und nicht eine einzelne taste? die reihenfolge macht laut wikipedia auch sinn. muss man auch erstmal wissen. aber ich weiß nicht ob das hilft. wenn es das nächstemal auftritt versuch ichs mal. aber falls der kernel gecrasht sein sollte bringt das wohl auch nichts mehr (der rechner ist ja nichtmal mehr im netzwerk anpingbar, also wird da mehr als nur ein crash von X vorliegen, sonst wäre ich ja per ssh von meinem notebook aus drauf und hätte ihn sauber rebootet)

edit:

ja, könnte noch den neuesten (aber noch masked) treiber versuchen. mach ich mal.

edit 2:

Kernel Hacking -> Magic SysRq key

ist angehakt, also muss wohl nix neu bauen

----------

## franzf

Hast du im Kernel Processor type and feature -> Symmetric multi-processing support aktiviert? Ohne der Option läuft dein System mit nur einem Kern, dann kann ein 100%-CPU-Bug schonmal das System freezen... (Du hast ja einen Core2 Quad...)

Und beim nvidia-driver kommt das in letzter Zeit öfters vor, dass der dem X 100% Rechenzeit verschafft  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sicus

ja, ist aktiviert. und in htop sehe ich ja auch daß der auf 4 kernen rennt

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch auch mal ob zum Zeitpunkt des Crash noch was ansatzweise hilfreiches ins syslog (/var/log/messages) geschrieben wurde!?

----------

## sicus

ja, das schau ich wenns das nächstemal passiert. die datei hatte 200 MB (kA wieviel jahre da reingeloggt wurde). selbst wenn ich per tail die letzten 500 zeilen anzeigen lasse find ich auf anhieb nix. hab sie mal geleert und schau was beim nächsten crash drin ist (was hoffentlich nichtmehr passiert. hab jetzt mal den 256.53er treiber installiert, bisher läufts, aber ist ja bisher immer nur passiert wenn windows vorher lief bzw. es ein kaltstart war, eins von beidem, aber weder das eine noch das andere hab ich gemacht seit der neue treiber drauf ist)

----------

## oliver2104

das erinnert mich an an ähnliches Problem,das ich vor längerer Zeit mal hatte,

also Einfrieren des Bildschirms beim Start des X-Servers.

eventuell mußt du deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf - Optionen für die neue Grafikkarte anpassen.

schau dir mal die Meldungen in /var/log/Xorg.0.log an.

----------

## Josef.95

 *sicus wrote:*   

> die datei hatte 200 MB (kA wieviel jahre da reingeloggt wurde). selbst wenn ich per tail die letzten 500 zeilen anzeigen lasse find ich auf anhieb nix.

  Eventuell solltest du dir auch mal app-admin/logrotate ansehen bzw installieren  :Wink:   *postinst syslog-ng wrote:*   

> It is highly recommended that app-admin/logrotate be emerged to
> 
> manage the log files.  syslog-ng installs a file in /etc/logrotate.d
> 
> for logrotate to use.

 

----------

## sicus

es ist mir wieder abgeschmiert, diesmal lief kein windows davor, es war aber wieder ein kaltstart. also schließe ich win mal als fehlerquelle aus. die tasrenkombination (alt+druck+reisub) zum rebooten hat funktioniert, also ist jedenfalls nicht der kernel gecrasht. hab aber in der syslog was komisches gefunden:

```

Sep  6 18:40:38 sicus gdm[6042]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user sicus by (uid=0)

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata1: EH complete

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata2: EH complete

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep  6 18:40:42 sicus kernel: ata3: EH complete

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

```

hab jetzt einige der ^@ weggeschnitten, davon sind noch ein paar mehr drin. danach wars das. der nächste eintrag ist die erste log meldung nach dem reboot. kann einer damit was anfangen?

@oliver2104:

mit der xorg.conf ist alles ok, auch die xorg log hat nichts außergewöhnliches gemeldet. sonst würds ja beim 2. booten (also warm restart) nicht gehen. glxinfo zeigt auch alles korrekt an, richtige grafikkarte, direct rendering: yes....

----------

## schachti

Probier mal einen anderen Treiber für die Grafikkarte - ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem (vor längerer Zeit) auch mal mit dem closed-source-Mist von NVIDIA.

----------

## sicus

mir ist grad vorher (ja, es isrt schon wieder passiert) was anderes aufgefallen. hab ne TV karte drin, lade das CX88_DVB modul dafür.

1. Boot (wo wieder abgeschmiert ist): cx88_dvb lädt normal

2. Boot (der ja wieder läuft): cx88_dvb hat einen fehler beim laden gemeldet (no such device oder sowas).

könnts sein daß meine tv karte nen schuss hat? (ich verwende sie momentan eh nicht). hab den cx88 mal ausm modules.autoload entfernt und schaue was passiert. hilfts nix baue ich die karte mal ganz aus.

----------

## boris64

Hm, kannst du nicht mal ein paar Logs posten (z.B. auf pastebin.com)?

Eventuell sehen ein paar andere Augen etwas Interessantes,

was du übersehen haben könntest. Alles andere ist doch nur wildes Herumgerate.

Hast du eigentlich noch einen 2.*nix-Rechner? Wenn ja, eventuell

lohnt sich ja mal eine Art Log-Kontrolle via Netconsole(...).

----------

## sicus

ja, hab noch ein netbook mit ubuntu, aber ich glaub ich habs gelöst. nach dem entfernen des DVB treibers kam kein absturz mehr. da die abstürze exakt zur selben zeit einsetzten wie meine neue graka hab ich die schuld auf diese geschoben, vielleicht ist sie es ja auch, vielleicht beißt die sich mit der TV karte und schießt diese ab oder verursacht was böses im kernel modul. jetzt läufts jedenfalls. werds die nächsten tage mal im auge behalten, aber ich setz den thread mal auf solved

----------

